# Rockwell Model 9 Jointer/Table Saw Combo



## swissguy (Mar 1, 2009)

I'd love to have some help from you guys out there in determining the value of a piece of equipment that I have. Its an early 70's (I think) Rockwell Model 9 Jointer/Table saw combo. I've seen variants of it (mostly what appear to be older models) on the web and apparently they're fairly highly coveted. Any idea of what this guy is worth?


----------



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh man, those are not worth anything. You should just package it up and send it to me to take care of for you. :laughing: 

Seriously though, I have no idea. Good luck.


----------



## tcbitt (Jul 21, 2012)

*rockwell table saw/jointer combination*

Hi Swissguy - 
I actually just purchased a Rockwell Table Saw/Jointer combo at a garage sale. Ended up on this site because I was searching for a belt to get the jointer working. 
I'm curious if you found an answer to your question about how much its worth.
Also if you have a good source for getting parts for them. 
Thanks


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I would start with this site.
http://www.old-woodworking-tools.net/homecraft-rockwelldelta-table-sawjointer-combination.html

If no luck at the above, you may try asking at this site. They specialize in Delta, but may know of other companies which sell the Rockwell parts.

http://www.renovoparts.com/


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't believe there's a lot of demand for them as modern user tools....neither the saw nor the jointer are particularly good examples of their respective tool categories. However, there might be some interest as a refurb/restoration project for the love of resurrecting neat old tools, or one "just like Grandad had". The folks at OWWM.com might see things differently, so I'd definitely ask them.


----------



## Hank Rogers (Jul 22, 2020)

I have one that I bought in 1975 and "lent" to my Dad about 20 years ago. Basically he let it go as he got older and I finally asked him if I could have it back. He did not even remember he had it. ANYWAY, other than having a 9" blade (getting more and more difficult to find...thank you Freud for not giving up yet), it is a very accurate saw. I just completed a full restoration of the machine and have enjoyed using it in my rather small shop. 

Cast iron top is a bit small, but it was designed for aluminum extensions (which a very stout...and luckily I bought two when I purchased the machine). The table fence is not a Beisemeyer, but when setup properly it is very accurate. YOU must however REALLY tighten the pipe guides AND NOT use them to lift and move the saw, like one stupid idiot I know. 

Getting the right length belts is important for quiet and smooth operation. Using the same belt to run the saw and the jointer puts too much pressure on their respective shafts, so I use a 36" and a 37", respectively. 

A 4" jointer is not a production tool, but anyone that knows how to use a jointer, with a little patience (and by being careful) can joint 8" material. Setting the jointer knives is a bitch (like most older jointers) but magnets help tremendously. You can still get blades by the way, but I find that a final polishing on a 4K stone really makes a difference in the quality of the cut.

I have never been able to find the exact manual for the combo setup, but both tools have individual manuals that can be found without too much effort.


----------

